#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Which are the best Tamil movie remakes?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Remaking old Tamil movies become a usual practice in Tamil cinema.I personally believe this practice will ruin the originality of the movie.
But some remakes were really impressed the audience .


Can you guys list down your favorite Tamil remakes movies?

----------


## Dhiya

There are lot of remake tamil movie in tamil industry. But, I didn't attracted from any of them. But, If Sanam Teri Kasam which is a hindi movie and Arjun Reddy which is a malayalam movie is remaked then that is a blockbuster movie forever in remake movies.

----------


## subasan

Billa is an excellent movie which was remade in Tamil starring Ajith, Nayanthara. It was the most stylish Tamil movie till date. 

P.S. Arjun Reddy is a Telugu movie and the remake is going on in Tamil. Vikram son - Dhruv is the main actor and Bala is the director.

----------


## Bhavya

> There are lot of remake tamil movie in tamil industry. But, I didn't attracted from any of them. But, If Sanam Teri Kasam which is a hindi movie and Arjun Reddy which is a malayalam movie is remaked then that is a blockbuster movie forever in remake movies.


Me too love Sanam Teri Kasam movie  :love:  I would love to watch it in tamil as well, Hope our wish come true.

----------


## Bhavya

> Arjun Reddy is a Telugu movie and the remake is going on in Tamil. Vikram son - Dhruv is the main actor and Bala is the director.


Wow, It's a great news, looking forward to this movie.

----------


## subasan

> Wow, It's a great news, looking forward to this movie.


Find the trailer of Varma (Arjun Reddy - Tamil) here, YouTube

----------


## Bhavya

> Find the trailer of Varma (Arjun Reddy - Tamil) here, YouTube


Thanks for sharing the trailer here Subasan, Trailer looks promising, Hope the film also entertain us.

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Remaking old Tamil movies become a usual practice in Tamil cinema.I personally believe this practice will ruin the originality of the movie.
> But some remakes were really impressed the audience .
> 
> 
> Can you guys list down your favorite Tamil remakes movies?


 Ajith's Billa was the first remake Tamil movie which is still my all-time favorite.

----------


## Bhavya

> Ajith's Billa was the first remake Tamil movie which is still my all-time favorite.


I think there are more fans for Ajith's Billa movie, I am not an Ajith fan but I must say that I too like Billa movie. I like the stylishness in the movie

----------

